# European connection



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Anybody have a connection to Honda in Europe? The HS622 snowblower isn't available on the American market any more, but it is in other parts of the world. The European version has an additional shield over auger housing that would be useful on mine. Im trying to give a shot at finding one, and haven't had any luck yet.


----------



## chevyman_de (Oct 2, 2011)

Are you still looking for that extension?
The HS622 is available in Germany. I could look for that item. But I have the strong feeling that the price for the part plus shipping costs over the big pond may ruin your day...


----------



## zackspapa (Sep 23, 2011)

try Flea-Bay germany,.......eBay - eine der größten deutschen Shopping-Websites


----------



## chevyman_de (Oct 2, 2011)

Ebay Germany is a total waste of time regarding spare parts for Honda snowblowers.


----------

